# Does it worth moving to Australia without Job



## jbkatariya (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi 
I am a permanent resident of Australia but current I am out of Australia and my visa will expire next month and I am not eligible for applying RRV since I have not completed 2 Years of stay in Australia.
I have tried my best to find job in Australia from Overseas but failed to find one.
So here is my situation :
Currently working as Senior software tester with number one company in database globally, every thing is much settled here purchased New house, new car and got my kid enrolled in one of the best private school.

I am not getting job in Australia from overseas so it will be like starting everything from start,stay away from family search job in Australia by moving alone there and on .....
You all might be familiar with how things work when you are unemployed and have to spend money from your saving which is limited.

After thinking over and over again I am very confused whether I should move to Australia without Job and then search one OR forget about it completely. 

Does it really worth ?

Please tell me your views and any suggestion.

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## good1uzi (Dec 2, 2012)

It depends, you may get a better job or may not. However one thing I'm sure that you will live in a developed country, better passport (after meeting requirements) and experience of living in a developed country.


----------



## kevinng (Jul 20, 2012)

I am in the same situation. My PR will be expired July 13. I'm still debating to move to Mel or not. I currently live in California & I m a US citizen. My life is settled here with car, job, house, family. I'm not sure is it worth it for the move or not. I am just afraid that I cant find a job in Mel. Then I'm stucked there. I m in Accounting field.


----------



## ccpro (Feb 2, 2012)

Whether it is worth moving to Australia is not something people can tell or decide for you. It is a value that you have to weight for yourself. Some questions to ask yourself: Are you happy with the life and things as it is? Think about your social bond, financial ability, your achievement. Are you satified with your success? Do you want more of that? Do you think you can achieve the same and live as happy as you are now in Australia? Are you willing to adapt to a different society? 

Job opportunity is not the only factor to consider whether you should move to a different country. If this is what concerns you the most, I can tell you Australian economy isn't any better than the rest of the world. It will be the same for everyone to look for jobs whether for Australians or non australians. There may be difficulty to continous your career in an ideal way, but there are always jobs that aren't related to your profession.

Judge it for yourself and cherish what you have got. You have already had more choices than many more people out there.


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

jbkatariya said:


> Hi
> I am a permanent resident of Australia but current I am out of Australia and my visa will expire next month and I am not eligible for applying RRV since I have not completed 2 Years of stay in Australia.
> I have tried my best to find job in Australia from Overseas but failed to find one.
> So here is my situation :
> ...


It sounds to me like you've already decided. Go with you heart.


----------



## jbkatariya (Jan 7, 2013)

I would definitely rethink on what you have mentioned It is really good advice.

Thanks a lot .


----------



## jbkatariya (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi All,
I have decided to move to Australia and try my luck this time.
Thanks for all your support and advice

Regards
Jitendra


----------



## knaeem (Sep 3, 2013)

So, in the end, was it worth migrating? How is your job search going on? Did you find a job?


----------

